# Are egg cartons safe for mice?



## shadowmouse

I'm just wondering if egg cartons are safe for mice? I know certain types of paper and cardboard can be bad for them. I just gave my little 5 week old does one and they LOVE it. They're going crazy over it. hehehe... Wish I could catch a picture, but I don't want to spoil the fun.


----------



## Rhasputin

The cardboard ones are fine, yes.


----------



## shadowmouse

They are really going to town chewing on it. We've had paper towel rolls in there and they've never chewed on them, but they sound like a bunch of beavers going after this egg carton.


----------



## moustress

Things with holes in them are great for photo ops. You can get great head shots of them peeking out of the holes. Meeces just love holes. And they are so cute poking and peeking. (whoa, I'm having a flashback to the first Apple Computer I had back in 1979; or was it '80?)

Some groups of mousies will demolish something like this immediately, other will let it be and play with it right up to the next cage change.


----------



## bethmccallister

I've seen people make swings from the cardboard egg containers before just using twine, wrapping up the carton and then hanging it from the lid. It's a hoot!


----------



## shadowmouse

Good idea about hanging it Beth. My poor little mousies seem kind of timid when it comes to climbing up high, though, so I should probably just let it be for now. Maybe when they're older they will get braver. hehe.

LOL. Moustress. I don't get how poking and peeking made you think of your old apple computer. I do love my own mac, though. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lou-Fraser

I put egg boxes in my big tank for the girls and they go bonkers over it! very cute when u lift the lid and theres half a dozen mice sitting in each egg compartment :lol:


----------



## shadowmouse

LOL. My mice still adore the egg carton. It's the favorite toy! I have it elevated on top of the house and a full roll of TP. They love climbing up there. They love a full roll of TP too. Gives them lots of shred and bed with.


----------



## countrygall721

I have hamsters who have a lot of fun ripping them to shreds. haha. I would think its safe for mice too (cardboard kind)


----------



## geordiesmice

I give My Multi Mamates a egg box at night totally shredded by the morning lol, lots of tissue too


----------



## countrygall721

Lol. They sure are pretty entertained by stuff like that


----------



## FeralWolf

I give my mice egg cartons too. I actually bought them a wooden hut to sleep/chew on, but they prefer the carton! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moustress

shadowmouse:

Sorry I missed this question, so here's and answer, belatedly.

The second generation of Apples were very crude; no internal memory to speak of, and had an option to do graphics by looking at individual pixels and changing them...this operation was known as peeking and poking.


----------

